

Redis author just released Disque, a distributed message queue - djanowski
https://github.com/antirez/disque#readme

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9447185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9447185).

------
suprgeek
Mods - please merge the two posts currently top trending on the front page on
an identical topic with the one that makes sense

